# iPhone Plans?



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jul 19, 2010)

To those that have iPhones I have a question to ask you folks...

*In your opinion, What is the best phone plan and price for the iPhone?*

Since I'm considering on getting one myself and I want some thoughts from other people. Also does the area where I live affect the price range, I live in Southern California BTW.

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2010)

Uhm, I have unlimited calling + text and I think it comes with unlimited internet :I

Unlimited everything is nice


----------



## benanderson (Jul 19, 2010)

Stating where you come from would be helpful...
If you live in the United Kingdom, then get an iPhone4 on '3'
Â£30 gives you 500mins, unlimited texts, unlimited 3 to 3 calls, 175 picture messages, 1GB of internet and you only have to pay Â£189 for a 32GB iPhone4! On all the other networks in the UK, for Â£30 a month you get 150mins, 250 texts, half the internet and the phone costs Â£269!
It is a 24month contract on 3 however.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 19, 2010)

benanderson said:


> Stating where you come from would be helpful...
> If you live in the United Kingdom, then get an iPhone4 on '3'
> Â£30 gives you 500mins, unlimited texts, unlimited 3 to 3 calls, 175 picture messages, 1GB of internet and you only have to pay Â£189 for a 32GB iPhone4! On all the other networks in the UK, for Â£30 a month you get 150mins, 250 texts, half the internet and the phone costs Â£269!
> It is a 24month contract on 3 however.


 
Plus you get free antenna problems as standard. BARGAIN!


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2010)

benanderson said:


> Stating where you come from would be helpful...


 


> Location: So Cal



Okay then.

So you don't get unlimited data anymore because AT&T is a butt. You can only sign up for an unlimited data plan ($30) as a continuation of a previous unlimited data plan. Otherwise you have to choose between
- 2GB/month for $25
- 200MB/month for $15

so depends on how much you use. But 2GB if obviously the better deal.

But then they try pulling this kind of crap: if you want tethering, it's a separate plan. 2GB/month + tethering for $45. Honestly, if you want tethering, get the normal 2GB and wait for the jailbreak.



Smelge said:


> Plus you get free antenna problems as standard. BARGAIN!


 
Free cases for every iPhone 4 buyer, yo. Problem solved.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 19, 2010)

But St Jobs claims there is nothing wrong with it, and the antenna problems are all a lie. It's completely unfounded, so Apple will give away free bumpers to fix your non-existant issues.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 19, 2010)

The slow interwebs


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> But St Jobs claims there is nothing wrong with it, and the antenna problems are all a lie. It's completely unfounded, so Apple will give away free bumpers to fix your non-existant issues.


 
_"Now we're not perfect. We made it very visible with a little help from our friends on websites. We put this little line here... 'here's where you touch it everybody!'"
"there is a problem"
"We think this has been so blown out of proportion... it's fun to have a story, but it's not fun on the other side. So here's what we're going to do to make our users happy. The first part is the software update, that fixes the way the bars report and other bugs, that's out now. Second, people said the bumper fixes everything... 'why don't you give everybody a case'? Okay -- we'll give you a free case."_
- http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/16/live-from-apples-iphone-4-press-conference/

Damn dude, let it go. I have never seen such overblown faux-outrage at consumer products that can compare to people nagging about Apple (you're not that bad though). I'd go so far as to compare it to politicians jumping voraciously on every verbal slip-up their opponent makes because they can't win the debate the normal way.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 19, 2010)

Honestly, I just think Apple and Jobs have handled the whole thing wrong. They ignored experts telling them the antenna would be an issue but they went with it because they wanted it on the streets ASAP. They went on and on about this thing was like Jesus in mobile form and how everything packed in it is a revolution despite most of it being done already. It's only revolutionary because it's slapped in an apple plastic case. Then as the complaints start coming in, they ignore it. Then they say that it can't possibly be their fault, you're holding it wrong, fuck you left-handed people. But then it's a software issue, the bars are dropping because of an incorrect algorithm which is, incidentally, one used by many other companies, so totally not our fault.

Now they're on the software fix that requires a factory reset to remove and claiming it's an issue every smartphone has, but we'll still give out free bumpers to fix the problem we claim we don't have.

Since the start, they've been claiming their phone is perfect and all the problems are other peoples fault or the users fault. Not a single bit of blame is allowed to fall on Apple. And this is what is pissing people off. They fucked up. If they'd admitted it from the start, there would be no real issue. People make mistakes, it happens. It's when a company denies responsibility and shifts the blame. That is the problem.

Also, iPhones are overpriced lumps of crap.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2010)

Why would you torture yourself by getting an iPhone, or purposely signing up for AT&T? The coverage in California is spotty, especially Southern California (unless you're in some smaller/obscure city) you'll find yourself with 1-3 bars at most times, dropped calls, some bad customer service, and no 4G as far as I'm aware (if you get the new iPhone). 8D

Sounds like a joy.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2010)

Not to further derail the thread, but Re Apple bashing, it is true that Apple's handled this the wrong way. Their initial reaction, and their reaction for a good, long time has been "you're holding it wrong" rather than any acknowledgement that there might actually be something wrong with the design or with the firmware. It's because of that perfectionist attitude that they get the flak they get, and frankly, they deserve it because of it. They can't have it both ways; Either they admit that they aren't perfect - which they half-heartedly have - and roll with the punches, or they do some more thorough testing of their iPhone OS and hardware design before rushing it out to market. One thing that Apple does very well is ride the forefront of technological developments, something they're able to do because they have so little variation in hardware to support, which is why it's so strange that they would have such a problem. Of course it's impossible for something to be perfect all the time, but putting on a face that says otherwise until they're caught with their pants down doesn't impress, especially when the issue in question is so wide-spread. It's clear that in the case of iPhone 4G they were rushing the product to market in a very Microsoft "ship-first-fix-later" manner.


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> and no 4G as far as I'm aware


 
Just want to point out that "4G" as it's being used by Sprint today isn't an actual industry-standard 4G. 3G networks have peaks around 7Mbps while today's "4G" peaks at 10. WE SURE ARE MISSING OUT


----------



## net-cat (Jul 19, 2010)

Question for the OP.

Why do you need an iPhone?



Aden said:


> Just want to point out that "4G" as it's being used by Sprint today isn't an actual industry-standard 4G. 3G networks have peaks around 7Mbps while today's "4G" peaks at 10. WE SURE ARE MISSING OUT


Er. What?

- Sprint 4G is 802.16m (WiMAX) and I've seen it sustain transfers in the high teens and low twenties of Mbit per second.
- What 3G service gets 7Mbit? (Burst doesn't count.)


----------



## benanderson (Jul 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Plus you get free antenna problems as standard. BARGAIN!


Myself, my cousin and a work colleague all have iPhone 4s. Non of us have had a dropped call, have went below a 3G data connection or lost the carrier altogether. Plus last I checked, it was only something like 14,000 of the 1.7million iPhone 4 units sold were reported to have a problem.

I say other stuff as well but its rather clear that you're on a crusade.


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2010)

net-cat said:


> - Sprint 4G is 802.16m (WiMAX) and I've seen it sustain transfers in the high teens and low twenties of Mbit per second.



Just word-of-mouth for my info, which I shouldn't have put out there with no research. However, here are the speeds on the Sprint site: http://shop.sprint.com/en/stores/popups/4G_coverage_popup.shtml
Still doesn't reach up to the ITU standard's requirements: 4G networks are to provide download speeds of at least 100 mbps for mobile devices. "4G" is, for now, still just a marketing term used to mark it as the company's fourth generation of network.



> What 3G service gets 7Mbit? (Burst doesn't count.)


 
If I heard it from multiple people, it must be true! Nah, my bad :c


----------



## net-cat (Jul 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> Just word-of-mouth for my info, which I shouldn't have put out there with no research. However, here are the speeds on the Sprint site: http://shop.sprint.com/en/stores/popups/4G_coverage_popup.shtml


Well, my friend has a 4G hotspot. From empirical use, that's what I got. The standard "your mileage may vary" disclaimer applies. (For the record, this was in the vicinity of Laurel, Maryland.)



Aden said:


> Still doesn't reach up to the ITU standard's requirements: 4G networks are to provide download speeds of at least 100 mbps for mobile devices. "4G" is, for now, still just a marketing term used to mark it as the company's fourth generation of network.


Looks like I misquoted, anyway. Current WiMAX deployments are 802.16e, which has theoretical speeds of 40Mbit/sec. (Like I said, empirically, it's about half that.) There are future revisions (802.16m) that should be good for up to 1Gbps. (I'll believe it when I see it.)





Aden said:


> If I heard it from multiple people, it must be true! Nah, my bad :c


Well, I'm genuinely curious. If there's a 3G service out there that offers those kinds of speeds, I'd like to know about it. As it is, I'm lucky to get 1.5Mbit.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 19, 2010)

benanderson said:


> I say other stuff as well but its rather clear that you're on a crusade.


 
Holy shit, I made one criticism about it, explained exactly what my problem was, and have completely failed to scream about how shit they are everywhere I go.

Totally on a crusade here.


----------



## benanderson (Jul 19, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Holy shit, I made one criticism about it, explained exactly what my problem was, and have completely failed to scream about how shit they are everywhere I go.
> 
> Totally on a crusade here.


Please turn your attention to Post #9


----------



## Smelge (Jul 19, 2010)

benanderson said:


> Please turn your attention to Post #9


 
Which is where I said exactly what my problem was. All of which are valid reasons and two posts do not constitute a crusade.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jul 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Okay then.
> 
> So you don't get unlimited data anymore because AT&T is a butt. You can only sign up for an unlimited data plan ($30) as a continuation of a previous unlimited data plan. Otherwise you have to choose between
> - 2GB/month for $25
> ...



The 2GB does sound good but what exactly is tethering? 

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jul 20, 2010)

net-cat said:


> Question for the OP.
> 
> Why do you need an iPhone?



Well a friend of mine works at a Apple store and I told her that whenever I plan to get a new phone that I was going to buy one from her.

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Get a droid, it's better


----------



## net-cat (Jul 20, 2010)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> The 2GB does sound good but what exactly is tethering?


Basically, it allows you to connect the phone to your computer and use it as a cellular modem.



Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> Well a friend of mine works at a Apple store and I told her that whenever I plan to get a new phone that I was going to buy one from her.


Eh. That's a bad reason to buy a something you're going to shell out a lot of money up front and be paying $60+/month for two years.

That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 20, 2010)

net-cat said:


> Basically, it allows you to connect the phone to your computer and use it as a cellular modem.
> 
> Eh. That's a bad reason to buy a something you're going to shell out a lot of money up front and be paying $60+/month for two years.
> 
> That's just my opinion, though.


 
Haha, 60$? You're looking at 75-100$ a month 8D The minimum plan is 59$ + Tax = ~65$ (200 text, 200mb data, 450 minutes, iPhone) With the 2gb plan it's automatically 70$ (200 text, 450 minutes) and the other options will add 15-25 dollars. The max plan is 135$ a month.



I have a Droid w/ Verizon - Paying 65$ a month for *unlimited* internet, *unlimited* text and 1k minutes or something. Imma upgrade to the Droid 2 or Droid Incredible after August 7th though.


----------



## Nollix (Jul 20, 2010)

iPhones are for assholes.


----------

